# Dungeon Siege 1 save game editor? feel like having fun.



## Kitoth (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok i decided to have some fun and install Dungeon siege 1 but i want to have a bit of fun by editing the stats of my party, so i can equip them with the good stuff early and just maybe give a little extra cash for stuff like potions, spells and weapons and armor. now thing is i remember a save game editor that you could load up your save file and it would show your current party and can adjust the stats, name and so on,. problem is that was quite a few years ago. so I was wondering if anyone out there knows where i can find this or a better one still. I just want to have a bit of fun is all.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Aug 19, 2012)

http://bit.ly/OLGXX1


----------



## Kitoth (Aug 19, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> http://bit.ly/OLGXX1



Do you think i did not do that first, i went on almost every page i could find and did not find said program i talked about let alone a way using the Tank viewer method of making the stats i edited work.


----------

